# B678 - mysterious pieces of wood



## DavidRoberts (Jun 1, 2011)

Just picked up our new motorhome (very exciting!) - one with twin beds in the back (for our two young children). When we got home we found some hinged pieces of wood underneath the rear beds, but we can't for the life of us figure out what they're supposed to do. I phoned the dealer, but the person I spoke to didn't have a clue. I wondered if they were something to do with converting the twin beds into a double, but can't figure out how on earth they would achieve that!

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Not sure but they might be fold up guards to stop the kids falling out of bed.

A photo would be good.

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi David, and welcome to the forums 

Can't really help, except I searched to look at which of the Hymers this was. Nice van. There's some lovely 360 deg views on the website http://www.hymer-b-klasse.com/erleben.html

[Off topic]Spookily, your request is on the first page of a Google search, just a few minutes after you posted it.[/Off topic]

Anyway, just wanted to say Hi.

Gerald


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Could be for a back rest when lounging


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We had two rectangular peices of wood in our Hymer. German dealer told us they were to protect windows by bed to avoid them being kicked/pushed when twin beds converted to a double. They have made nifty matching shelves in the wardrobe and a neat coffe table!


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Our fixed bed has two hinged pieces of wood for the headrests/headboard at the head-end of the bed. Ours have a velcro-attached cushion; perhaps that is missing from yours? The oblong piece of wood is a footboard to stop you kicking through the window whilst in bed asleep.....


----------



## DavidRoberts (Jun 1, 2011)

Many thanks to those of you who replied. I talked to a more knowledgable person at the dealership today who confirmed what some of you had said: The thin oblong pieces were to protect the windows. However, we still can't figure out how to use the hinged pieces... We considered whether they might form some kind of headrest or whatever, but without success. Even calls to Hymer in Germany didn't yield answers (couldn't get through to people who knew). The mystery continues....

On the bright side, we're off for our first major tour in our vehicle this weekend! The pieces of wood will not be joining us!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DavidRoberts said:


> . . On the bright side, we're off for our first major tour in our vehicle this weekend! The pieces of wood will not be joining us!


Can I suggest you do take them with you - just incase you find you DO need them, you can always dump them when you come home ! :wink:


----------

